# 25' SCB Stingray



## ESCB Factory

25' Stingray - Built for the Rough Bay & the Flats.

This one is Metallic Silver and to be rigged out w/ a Custom 14" Riser Box, and Yamaha 300 Offshore w/ Command Link Plus, Custom WetSounds Audio.

More pics to come.


SCB Factory


----------



## 2waterlogged

Wow. Can't wait to see the finished product and the specs.


----------



## ReelWork

Badazz....


----------



## devil1824

Already looks better then the 25' Dargel.


----------



## OffshoreChris

Eric, not sure if you have been in the Dargel Kat but how do you think this will perform to the Dargel Kat in heavy chop? Especially at 35-40 mph? Looks great as always.


----------



## mirage98

Oh my.......

Definitely want to know more information!


----------



## C.Hern5972

LIKE......


----------



## BATWING

OMG!!! I cant wait !!!


----------



## Tx Swamp Sniper

SCB keeps raising the bar. NICE!!!!


----------



## obergrafeter

Come on Texas Lottery!!!!


----------



## woods

I want one! How come the website doesn't work?


----------



## williamcr

I like it a lot. This will be one boat to watch for.


----------



## skeeter77346

Very, Very Good stuff Eric. 
Now if you can just find a couple of 280HP Merc 2.5L Offshore models....
Look forward to the first build and performance numbers.
Gonna be a 'Very Bad Kitty'.


----------



## caddis

Your site isn't working still.


----------



## mirage98

When Eric's website was working, it was outdated (Only showed F22/Topcat).

I'm sure it's in the progress of being overhauled to reflect his current model lineup.


----------



## caddis

dual tunnel?


----------



## pevotva

Verado 350 sci in your future I see


----------



## [email protected]

caddis said:


> dual tunnel?


Good question because it looks that way from the picture. Actually it is a catamaran with a center sponson that helps create lift while running at speed. The tunnel that feeds water to the motor comes out of the center sponson if you can see it, it's a little hard to see. I hope that makes sense, I'm sure Eric can explain it better.


----------



## Shortmag71

so whats next for an inshore flats boat? A 30' long 10' beam boat?


----------



## yellowskeeter

I really like these boats and think that you are on the correct track. I still really wish someone would make a model that was more family friendly. By that I mean an interior something like that of a skeeter zx 24 bay, the new pictures of the 25 contender and put it together In hull like this one that will be capable of bay and near shore/offshore trips as well as pulling the kids on the wakeboard and tube. I think nice flip down seats on the rear deck that hide when folded down, comfortable seating for 6 or so people and take in to consideration kids , finished interior with gel coat and non skid surfaces and it would definitely make go a strong choice for some. Does not have to be a speed demon, but definitely run strong and be able to handle the shallows as well as the deep waters. Really be a boat that is secure enough when we have our family on board, but still a strong contender when ripping across the bay with two people chasing the flats.


----------



## Billphish

yellowskeeter said:


> I really like these boats and think that you are on the correct track. I still really wish someone would make a model that was more family friendly. By that I mean an interior something like that of a skeeter zx 24 bay, the new pictures of the 25 contender and put it together In hull like this one that will be capable of bay and near shore/offshore trips as well as pulling the kids on the wakeboard and tube. I think nice flip down seats on the rear deck that hide when folded down, comfortable seating for 6 or so people and take in to consideration kids , finished interior with gel coat and non skid surfaces and it would definitely make go a strong choice for some. Does not have to be a speed demon, but definitely run strong and be able to handle the shallows as well as the deep waters. Really be a boat that is secure enough when we have our family on board, but still a strong contender when ripping across the bay with two people chasing the flats.


X2


----------



## texcajun

Paint you some hull numbers on the thing and call it an "aircraft carrier"!


----------



## ESCB Factory

*25' Stingray Progress*

Few pics of planning the console location & forward rod locker doors. 
Will start looking like a fishing boat by end of next week.


----------



## clint623

Is that wood??

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?loopwl


----------



## ESCB Factory

No, thats not wood.

The yellow core in hull is Core Cell, and the grey bulk heads and decking in Divinycell.


----------



## OffshoreChris

Looks great!


----------



## shallowgal

Looks good Eric. I used that Metallic Silver on a handful of boats last year, wanted to make it a standard color option but it never took off. I still really like it, looks flat in the shop but really sparkles in the sun and sets off the aluminum.


----------



## Vaya Con Dios

If you can get it over 80 I want one


----------



## fishnfool

Vaya Con Dios said:


> If you can get it over 80 I want one


Careful what you challenge Eric with! I'd say you better get the checkbook ready. There is a 300XS hanging in the shop just begging to get bolted on one of these for a test run.


----------



## T. Rep

That thing needs a 350 Merc hanging on the back!


----------



## Dgeddings

is there an scb that wont do 80?


----------



## Bird

Dgeddings said:


> is there an scb that wont do 80?


A buddy of mine's Topcat only does 78mph in the winter with the speed prop. Otherwise he's stuck doing a paltry 72mph the rest of the year with his standard prop.


----------



## ReelWork

Bird said:


> A buddy of mine's Topcat only does 78mph in the winter with the speed prop. Otherwise he's stuck doing a paltry 72mph the rest of the year with his standard prop.


Funny how that works... I feel the same way about my current boat when cruising at 52-53, which is 10+ MPH faster than the top end on my previous boat (and a heckuva lot smoother!).


----------



## clint623

ReelWork said:


> Funny how that works... I feel the same way about my current boat when cruising at 52-53, which is 10+ MPH faster than the top end on my previous boat (and a heckuva lot smoother!).


What are you running?

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?bda23c


----------



## ReelWork

In my sig - Blue Wave 2400 Pure Bay with Yamahammer F300. PM me if you have anything else. 

Apologies - Don't want to Hijack the thread..


----------



## Gamblinhand

I need to see this thing when it's done. Is this gonna be the rig that does both, flats and basic good day offshore------- meaning will it go in two ta three ft seas?


----------



## Gamblinhand

Stats.......stats and more progress pics please.


----------



## ESCB Factory

*Progress*

Update pics:

Sub-Deck Supports
Laying out positions of Rise Box/Console, SCB Cooler, & Rod Locker Doors
Fitting Topcat Rod Locker Tooling to Deck
Rear Deck


----------



## blackmagic

ooooh ahhhh!


----------



## younggun55

T. Rep said:


> That thing needs a 350 Merc hanging on the back!


That's what its getting I believe


----------



## FishAfrica

Wow, very nice- looking forward to seeing the pics when shes all finished


----------



## raysmith

Very nice,are you taking orders?


----------



## Gamblinhand

350 Merc........................what the heck do ya think it would run with one of those on it?

Guys are you building the boat with a little taller bow, to take some bigger waves (Offshore) or will the extra foots be all that you need in the design to handle the heavier stuff off shore?
Whats the thinking and when are demos going to be available?


----------



## younggun55

Gamblinhand said:


> 350 Merc........................what the heck do ya think it would run with one of those on it?
> 
> Guys are you building the boat with a little taller bow, to take some bigger waves (Offshore) or will the extra foots be all that you need in the design to handle the heavier stuff off shore?
> Whats the thinking and when are demos going to be available?


The gear case is huge on the 350 and not the same design as a sportmaster that is needed to reach the higher speeds on the SCB's so I don't think it will be too much faster, now if they could adapt a sportmaster and see if it would hold the power it might be insane haha


----------



## Im Headed South

Gamblinhand said:


> 350 Merc........................what the heck do ya think it would run with one of those on it?
> QUOTE]
> 
> About 80 grand :biggrin:


----------



## Biloxi24yf

All you have to do is change the drive shaft in the sport master gear case to the verado style drive shaft. It has different splines on the top that goes into the power head everything else is the same. Or you can put the old style 300 verado which is the smaller style it's good for about six miles an hour.


----------



## ESCB Factory

SCB Stingray air tunnels provide great natural hull lift, while its unique water feeding tunnel allows for extremely high gearcase settings. This also dramatically reduces speed robbing gearcase drag. 
The large diameter of the 350SCi may be less an issue on the Stingray as it is on pad Vee hulls.

I have a custom SportMaster/Verado shaft also.

We currently have orders for (3) 25' SR's. Two rigged w/ Vrod 350SCi's, the other a Vrod 300.

SCB Factory


----------



## Biloxi24yf

I think I have some shafts already splined for the verado I'll have to check in my shop if you are interested


----------



## younggun55

scb factory said:


> SCB Stingray air tunnels provide great natural hull lift, while its unique water feeding tunnel allows for extremely high gearcase settings. This also dramatically reduces speed robbing gearcase drag.
> The large diameter of the 350SCi may be less an issue on the Stingray as it is on pad Vee hulls.
> 
> I have a custom SportMaster/Verado shaft also.
> 
> We currently have orders for (3) 25' SR's. Two rigged w/ Vrod 350SCi's, the other a Vrod 300.
> 
> SCB Factory


Is a Verado/TRP possible yet?


----------



## ESCB Factory

younggun55 said:


> Is a Verado/TRP possible yet?


Almost anything is possible.

Pic of Verado 300 Pro4 w/ SportMaster:


----------



## theyallbreak

younggun55 said:


> Is a Verado/TRP possible yet?


Sure if you want to keep a spare one on board


----------



## theyallbreak

Gamblinhand said:


> 350 Merc........................what the heck do ya think it would run with one of those on it?
> 
> Guys are you building the boat with a little taller bow, to take some bigger waves (Offshore) or will the extra foots be all that you need in the design to handle the heavier stuff off shore?
> Whats the thinking and when are demos going to be available?


Heck why not just put the 350 on the 22 stingray maybe just the prop would be in the water:smile:


----------



## younggun55

theyallbreak said:


> Sure if you want to keep a spare one on board


your username describes your negativity haha


----------



## ESCB Factory

*Updat*

Last time that I'll post pics of her in the buff. One more day of glass work, then gel coating the decks & lockers.


----------



## patwilson

She's going to be a beauty!


----------



## Poon Chaser

I went by the glass shop yesterday and man... WOW. That 25'er is going to be one hech of a fishing platform. The configurations will be endless with all that room. AWESOME.

That recon is really cool too.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE

Are there any stats on this boat yet? Draft? hole shot? run depth?


----------



## ReelWork

I was just thinking about this boat and how it's funny the perception of it taking a long time, but clearly you guys don't let grass grow under your feet. Looks like it's going to be a really nice layout!


----------



## ESCB Factory

*SCB 25' Stingray*

A few detail pics of the SCB 25' Stingray hull.

Water testing w/ Merc 300XS later this week, and off the get fitted for a Custom Coastline trailer, then return to SCB Rigging Shop for final build-out per customer spec.


----------



## devil1824

Big ol' sled! Very very cool! Ready to see it on the water.


----------



## raysmith

I like !!!!!


----------



## raysmith

Weight ??


----------



## mirage98

"Water testing later this week"

It's Friday and where is our update! Not fair to get us hooked and cut off our supply.


----------



## ESCB Factory

Decided to finish out all the plumbing and few other systems. Scheduled to go to water on Monday.


----------



## raysmith

What a boat tease !!!!!


----------



## ESCB Factory

*!*

All I can say is WOW!

Eats up Big Chop. 
Shallow Draft.
Shallow Hole Shot & Running.
Very Fast.
Extemely Stable.

More data, water pics & video to come soon.

For the Rough Bays & Shallow Flats, the big Pad Vee's are now obsolete. 

SCB Factory


----------



## jdusek

Sweet looking.


----------



## Team Reel Slick

*25' Stingray*

What's the price tag gonna be?


----------



## skeeter77346

He has created a Monster, I tell ya...

Can't wait to see the numbers. Hole shot has to be really good, as long and wide as she is.

Great job Eric. Bet y'all had some fun running it today.

Going with a black rub rail?


----------



## HTM

*X2*



skeeter77346 said:


> He has created a Monster, I tell ya...
> 
> Can't wait to see the numbers. Hole shot has to be really good, as long and wide as she is.
> 
> Great job Eric. Bet y'all had some fun running it today.
> 
> Going with a black rub rail?


Eric still in Dubai but waiting for numbers! What about the recon any thought of a 25 ft recon?


----------



## RedXCross

Man O man,,

Eric , ya just had to do it! WOW AND ANOTHER WOW. When you display stuff like this, get ready to be busier than you want to be!

HTM, they take orders from Dubai too. J/k


----------



## ReelWork

Looks awesome and it doesn't even have the battle paint on yet...


----------



## ESCB Factory

*Water Pics*

Tested in 25-35 MPH winds in open bay & shallow marsh. This boat does it all with no problems.
In these conditions we saw 70 w/ 3 people, 40 gal, and gear. Topped in the low 70's light.


----------



## jrb007

wow...speechless


----------



## Kwhitley

video????


----------



## Corey D

*Thanks*

Thanks for the ride today Eric, man that is a chop eatin mo-fo, I'm still smiling from ear to ear


----------



## fishnfool

I ran it today and for anyone looking to eat up big water, this is the ticket. Was floating in 9" with 2 of us standing on bow like fishing - jumps up effortlessly and ran without hitting bottom in calf deep water - didn't try to go shallower as we were already in flooded pasture (crazy high tide from this wind). Stays on top at 10-13mph and runs 70+ with normal load and 300xs.

All that is good but the ride is unreal. I won't guess at how big the waves in West Galv bay were but the wind is blasting and they were big and scattered in size not good and tight. It was able to run fast in them and feel completely safe and if slowed down to 40ish was just cutting through them where could hold a drink - crazy.

I can't think of any reason at all to buy a V-Bottom anymore. SCB was already faster and shallower, now takes the big stuff better too...


----------



## fattyflattie

Any vids of crossing the bay, rougher the better. Wouldn't think it would pack air at 40, but I dont know that much about it. 

Also, what's the expected speeds without the ET?


----------



## ESCB Factory

fattyflattie said:


> Any vids of crossing the bay, rougher the better. Wouldn't think it would pack air at 40, but I dont know that much about it.
> 
> Also, what's the expected speeds without the ET?


Loaded w/ 3 people, best speed was recorded w/ Bravo One XS 26" @ 70mph.

That Pro ET in pic is a 28", and a bit to much pitch, but did manage 73 @ 5700 rpm light. Did not run XS light.


----------



## Take'emGator

hey Eric i now own one of your SCB's and love it. I brought it back home to Texas from Manderville LA. Looking forward to talking with ya. Thumbs up for nice boats. Plan on sticking with it


----------



## Dgeddings

Can I PM you guys my contact info and get someone from SCB to call me, I was looking at the 25' Dargel until this beast


----------



## ESCB Factory

Dgeddings said:


> Can I PM you guys my contact info and get someone from SCB to call me, I was looking at the 25' Dargel until this beast


PM, EMail, or call anytime.

[email protected]
979 299-8172


----------



## Dgeddings

PM'd my info over I'll be around until Thursday then I leave for FL till next week


----------



## Bkeef

Eric

Boat looks nice. 
Brian


----------



## stxhunter23

What a beast and some aswesome numbers


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

Very nice


----------



## Texans42

Waterline on that boat is impressive, even more so when you add in its size.
Well Done


----------



## MattyMaster

Wait till the crabbers start buying that sucker!
a man won't b able to rob crab trabs and out run them any more!


----------



## LightsOut

from the looks of this pic, not sure if it's possible, but any chance on make it with lower sides??


----------



## Stuart

LightsOut said:


>


That's a really neat view.


----------



## Kyle 1974

How big is the livewell on that boat? Does the front storage hatch allow you to put things in the front cat hull sections?


----------



## Shortmag71

You need to send me one down here to the Lower Laguna Madre so you can show these Dargel Kat's up! I would be more than happy to have one on loan so I could help sell you some! LOL. Think about it? Dargel is selling 25' Kats as fast as they can make them.


----------



## ESCB Factory

Kyle 1974 said:


> How big is the livewell on that boat? Does the front storage hatch allow you to put things in the front cat hull sections?


Cat hulls w/ Large Tunnels make it tough for storage boxes.
For safety, I do not use below waterline areas of the hull for storage.

Quick storage area rundown:

Livewell: 32"x18"x10" w/ Full Rounded Ends (apx 28gal)
Front Storage Box: 48"x30"x10"
Rod Lockers: 48"x18"x11" w/ (4) 8'6" Rod Tube's per Side
Rear (2) Storage Boxes: 38"x28"x15" each

SCB Factory


----------



## ESCB Factory

*POC Area Demo's*

Taking her to Coastline for trailer fitting, so this boat will be in POC area tomorrow (4/17), and will have time for a few demo's.

Call or text to schedule.

Eric
979 299-8172


----------



## mirage98

Shortmag71 said:


> You need to send me one down here to the Lower Laguna Madre so you can show these Dargel Kat's up! I would be more than happy to have one on loan so I could help sell you some! LOL. Think about it? Dargel is selling 25' Kats as fast as they can make them.


SCB is selling them faster than they can make them


----------



## Dgeddings

Eric, I called but it says your voicemail box is full and not accepting new messages, I PM'd you my phone number


----------



## ESCB Factory

Mailbox cleared. 
Thanks.


----------



## Off Da Hook

ok i will be ready for one in 8 months. Twin 225s a little taller sides and a big sound sytem. I know you can handle that right!!!!!


----------



## CalhounFishing

Looks really nice. Good job on this one. Keep up the excellent work


----------



## JRC

Is that a kid in the boat driving or is it just that big?


----------



## limits jr.

I thought you said you were putting a yamaha on it?


----------



## porkchoplc

I drove by the shop a couple weeks ago since its down the street from my house...even the gf was impressed with the boats...

I can honestly say, Id like one of these as a gift to myself once I graduate college...but I think I'd need something a little older to learn on. Awesome boats.


----------



## InfamousJ

scb factory said:


> PM, EMail, or call anytime.
> 
> [email protected]
> 979 299-8172


So is your website being redone to hold all this bad *** stuff you are doing for us to see? Love the new 25' boat specs so far.. give us more to look at and watch on video. Wanna buy a 22' Desperado?


----------



## theyallbreak

They look a lot like tallon hulls


----------



## dbujnoch

*Demo Ride Today in Corpus*

I had the opportunity to demo ride the 25 Stingray with a 300XS out of Maker 37 Marina. The wind was ENE at 10-15 knots. We left Marker 37 and headed to Corpus Christi Bay because even at 10 knots Corpus bay is rolling. Before we left the JFK and Eric put the boat on plane he didn't goose it as I would expect, he eased into the throttle and the boat transitioned from 5 to 15 knots with little to no bow rise without trim tabs. So i was fairly amazed....... I looked at my buddy who was riding along and he just smiled. So of course we are then running 65+ and are in Corpus Bay shortly. We headed toward Shamrock and made a slow 2 mile loop toward the ditch. There was little difference between the ride in the ditch and Corpus Christi Bay. The bay was around 2 ft waves, honestly. There was not one drop of spray on the deck. The ride was so smooth that looking at the waves outside the boat had no effect on the ride we felt on the inside of the boat. Eric was explaining at 60 mph how the boat was riding on a 12 inch compressed air cushion. So I thought cool, it runs fantastic at 60 mph but how about 40 mph. Going with the waves and wind, at 40, the hull compressed the air and we are still dry, comfortable, and impressed. So we were impressed but we thought it can't do everything perfectly.....let's head to the Boat Hole. We came back inside the beachfront and instead of heading towards the JFK and running down the channel, we turned west right inside the shell island. So we cruise over the side of the channel at 13 knots. We are impressed and are laughing in disbelief. The tide was high but usually this area is not navigable. No mud in the prop wash. Which means the prop will last more than a few trips. Then Eric stops the boat and after a few phone calls we get on plane in approximately 14-16 inches and easing into the throttle once again. We cruise the flat at 12-14 mph and back into the ditch. Again we are amazed. We run the channel toward Dead Mans Hole but cut to Kate's and then into Packery. We run through 12 inches for sure and over less in and out of the channel with no mud in the wash. You can't appreciate how fantastic this boat handles and performs until you ride. I've ran many boats from skiffs to traditional bay boats, this boat is CLASSY!


----------



## ESCB Factory

*SCB 25' Stingray*

Running w 70ish w/ 4 people in the ICW.


----------



## patwilson

Looks awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## clint623

patwilson said:


> Looks awesome!!!!!!!!


X2


----------



## ReelWork

patwilson said:


> Looks awesome!!!!!!!!


X3


----------



## foxyman

I had the pleasure of riding it in Aransas Bay, when Eric put the fine tune on it, it going to be a beast.........Hell of a ride..................


----------



## Rob S

I like the lift you are getting, LOOKS good!!!!


----------



## RedXCross

Yep, I am impressed. Whew. Hmmmm? Gets me thinking, and I know my wife don't like me thinking too much on fishing????



Rob S said:


> I like the lift you are getting, LOOKS good!!!!


----------



## Flash1

RedXCross said:


> Yep, I am impressed. Whew. Hmmmm? Gets me thinking, and I know my wife don't like me thinking too much on fishing????


Dont get to thinking too much there Brad..... when you do that it makes ME start thinking too!!


----------



## Dgeddings

any updates? I still haven't gotten a call btw but no rush


----------



## ESCB Factory

Mercury Racing 350SCi...the cool factor is off the charts!

We will find out...


----------



## clint623

It is now mandatory for you to record that test run! I'm seeing mid 80's!! It's going to be EPIC!


----------



## patwilson

scb factory said:


> Mercury Racing 350SCi...the cool factor is off the charts!
> 
> We will find out...


How much does it weigh?


----------



## Dgeddings

Thanks for the call Eric lookin forward to hopefully doing something not done before in an SCB


----------



## ReelWork

Ah, the genius of SCB advertising at work! Sort of like watching a boating world version of Apple where a little says so much and let the people hype it up. Love it, I'm hyped!


----------



## Im Headed South

patwilson said:


> How much does it weigh?


667lbs which is 32lbs more than a 300 Verado. There was a HO rigged with one that was sent to La a couple weeks back, reviews are mixed as to whether it's worth the extra money and lack of warranty that comes with a racing unit. But it is the biggest and baddest for sure. Looking forward to seeing the numbers compared to the 300xs on the Stingray.

Mike


----------



## LHandler

Awesome looking boat should be a fishing machine. I can't believe more people aren't killed in these ultra-fast bay boats, ridiculous and dangerous to go that fast. Just a matter of time! Beautiful boat though, 25ft is an awesome length!


----------



## raysmith

I guess you have the same narrow minded opinion on a cars and trucks that would exceed the legal speed limit
Dont like fast boats dont buy one!!!!
as you can see this thread is full of positive interest from members


----------



## Im Headed South

Just because our boats can 70, 80,or even 90+ doesn't mean we are doing it all the time. Nice to be able to cruise at 50 at half throttle while saving gas but be able to get from point a to point b quickly if we want to. Most if not all the guys running these boats are experienced and know the limits of their skills and their equipment. I've been hearing about how we are all going to be killing our selfs in these fast boats for as long as i can remember and do you know you keeps dieing in boating accidents? The inexperienced guys who go out with 7 people in jon boats and try to cross a big bay where they have no business being, most of the time without pfd's.


----------



## clint623

Like MOST people say "better to have it and not need rather than need it and not have it.

Clint


----------



## Kyle 1974

Im Headed South said:


> Just because our boats can 70, 80,or even 90+ doesn't mean we are doing it all the time. *Nice to be able to cruise at 50 at half throttle while saving gas* but be able to get from point a to point b quickly if we want to. Most if not all the guys running these boats are experienced and know the limits of their skills and their equipment. I've been hearing about how we are all going to be killing our selfs in these fast boats for as long as i can remember and do you know you keeps dieing in boating accidents? The inexperienced guys who go out with 7 people in jon boats and try to cross a big bay where they have no business being, most of the time without pfd's.


ha! this is how I convinced my wife when I bought my last boat.

it is true though... a 70 MPH boat running at 40 is barely tasking the motor. a 40 MPH boat running at 40....


----------



## InfamousJ

your wife told you you could buy a boat?


----------



## ESCB Factory

What's all this half throttle talk? 
I thought that was an ON-Off switch for WOT!


----------



## raysmith

x 2 WFO!!!!


----------



## clint623

scb factory said:


> What's all this half throttle talk?
> I thought that was an ON-Off switch for WOT!


It's for all the babies...

(for that comment do you want to sell me a boat for 1/2 price)


----------



## Kyle 1974

InfamousJ said:


> your wife told you you could buy a boat?


hell no! I told her I was buying it.

then I made sure it was ok.


----------



## hch3

Eric do u have a eta for when u plan on running the 350 and posting #'s


----------



## TreyP

I cannot believe anyone would put a 350 on a boat, they must be a little crazy. Just the thought of that scares me.


----------



## Claybird

scb factory said:


> What's all this half throttle talk?
> I thought that was an ON-Off switch for WOT!


We had a football coach in highschool that we would always joke about. It has been stated that he only had two speeds: Walk, and kill. This is what comes to mind with the 350. Do work son


----------



## ESCB Factory

TreyP said:


> I cannot believe anyone would put a 350 on a boat, they must be a little crazy. Just the thought of that scares me.


LOL! FYI, I orderd your 350SCi last Fiday...


----------



## younggun55

I have a feeling the 300xs is still going to be faster, unless your strapping a sportmaster on it.....The cool factor on the 350 is definitely worth it though lol What does it burn per hour wide open?


----------



## [email protected]

I read online that the 350 Verado burns anywhere from 30-33 gph.


----------



## clint623

30-33 gph??? HOLY ****!! You'd better have a giant wallet and gas tank!


----------



## FishAfrica

That aint bad for a 25 ft boat doing 70mph plus!


----------



## ReelWork

clint623 said:


> 30-33 gph??? HOLY ****!! You'd better have a giant wallet and gas tank!


When you're covering 70-80 miles at that speed, it's all relative. You're still talking about 2.1 MPG which is still better than a lot of smaller HP motors on smaller boats.

My F300 is consuming 27 GPH at WOT (61 MPH) = 2.25 GPH.

The top speed will be what people talk about with this boat but willing to bet the cruising speed will be what makes it a home run. Guesstimating that 350 will burn around 3.5 MPG cruising around 50-55 MPH (equals about 17 GPH) - pretty darned good if ya ask me!


----------



## Blackbeard89

wowzers


----------



## ReelWork

ReelWork said:


> My F300 is consuming 27 GPH at WOT (61 MPH) = *2.25 GPH.*


Correction - 2.25 MPG


----------



## bayman83

*...*

SCB makes a world class boat, no doubt... But this one does not impress me for some reason. Maybe because when I think about 70+ I think about death and leaving my 2 daughters behind. I once met a guy that was in a plant explosion and had alot of money from the settlement... He's dead now from hanging a pipe in the middle of the bay in a 60 mph bay boat. His daughters are the same age as mine. Hey, but cool boat...
-Filthy


----------



## devil1824

This is the slowest one and I would say probably the safest one because of its size???


----------



## BG 12

70+ in any boat is fast but does a ford pinto and a corvette handle 80mph the same. Running 75 in an SCB is about like running 55-60 in most bay boats.The boat is made to handle the higher speeds. The problem is not all boat owners are!


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

I hate those "That boat is too fast!!" comments.. Those are the same people that think guns kill people...


----------



## LHandler

Boats and guns are a lot alike. They both can kill when used irresponsibly. Doing 70 mph in a bay boat is irresponsible, puts you and every one with you at risk.


----------



## wellconnected

LHandler said:


> Boats and guns are a lot alike. They both can kill when used irresponsibly. Doing 70 mph in a bay boat is irresponsible, puts you and every one with you at risk.


I think your comment applies to everything single thing in life including a slow bay boat!!! People that are irresponsible are dangerous in a boat going 20mph.


----------



## Stuart

wellconnected said:


> I think your comment applies to everything single thing in life including a slow bay boat!!! People that are irresponsible are dangerous in a boat going 20mph.


I agree somewhat. I would hope people have enough sense to not run at high speeds in congested areas. You have to think about guys in other (slower) boats and the mental calculations they are making as to when their path may cross yours. Things get more complicated when the boat you are monitoring coming in your direction is traveling at a high rate of speed. People are not used to that and, for example, may turn in front of you thinking they have time to do so.


----------



## ReelWork

LHandler said:


> ....Doing 70 mph in a bay boat is irresponsible, puts you and every one with you at risk.


Hope your hooks aren't too sharp either since that will put anyone fishing around you as well as the fish, at risk for getting hooked. Some of you guys need to take something more your "speed" like basket weaving and knitting..

Gesh! :headknock

This is a badazz boat and going to really make a statement - let's not derail this thread any further please.


----------



## devil1824

Lets get back on track!


----------



## wellconnected

devil1824 said:


> lets get back on track!


exactly!!!!!


----------



## blow up

Nice looking boat! There is a need for speed, especially for tournament fishing, where time is money.


----------



## TreyP

blow up said:


> nice looking boat! There is a need for speed, especially for tournament fishing, where time is money.


thank you, i thought i was going to have to rethink the size of my trolling motor to keep people happy and feeling safe.


----------



## jeff.w

TreyP said:


> thank you, i thought i was going to have to rethink the size of my trolling motor to keep people happy and feeling safe.


Hmm, being the entrepreneur that I am , think I'll design a 500# thrust super turbo model Trolling Motor with a nitrous button on the remote. Just think how quickly you could sneak up on that flock of seagulls working over them trout in the distance! Blew the powerhead on your outboard? No problem! Be back at the dock in 3 minutes flat! :biggrin:

Ok, NOW you can get this thread back on topic. I got work to do!


----------



## Durtjunkee

I wanna 25' Stingray/350 SCI...

there...back on topic


----------



## mirage98

I just want numbers on the 25' Stingray with a 350 SCI.

Then I can make the decision if I get that or the 300XS


----------



## Durtjunkee

f' a 2 stroke POS on that boat....i want it on the water, not in the dang shop all the time


----------



## ESCB Factory

The 25' rolled back to the Riging Shop in style, on top of it's new custom trailer built by Coastline.

Big thanks to Chris & Marty on the great fitting job. 

Now we can get down to business...


----------



## InfamousJ

Durtjunkee said:


> I wanna 25' Stingray/350 SCI...
> 
> there...back on topic


I wanna 25' Stingray with twin 350 SCI's...


----------



## devil1824

InfamousJ said:


> I wanna 25' Stingray with twin 350 SCI's...


Funny you say that. I was thinking a couple 200's on each side of the tunnel would be bad to the bone. Plenty of water flow. Don't even need the tunnel anymore.


----------



## Krelb

I want mine setup like this.


----------



## raysmith

Delete center pod pair of mercs,mite as well go with a pair of 15" shorty drag efi's 600+ hp im guessing 115-120 mph


----------



## Kyle 1974

Could I get one set up with a Toyota Prius hybrid engine? You guys are killing mother earth with your oversized outboards!!!


----------



## ReelWork

devil1824 said:


> Funny you say that. I was thinking a couple 200's on each side of the tunnel would be bad to the bone. Plenty of water flow. Don't even need the tunnel anymore.


Lot of folks thinking alike. I was thinking the same thing or even with a pair of 150's in the (lighter than the 200's) thinking that should still run pretty darned good.


----------



## Blue Fury

Hull Is awfully close to the fenders on the trailer? Or is that just me?


----------



## ReelWork

Blue Fury said:


> Hull Is awfully close to the fenders on the trailer? Or is that just me?


Doesn't matter when the bunks keep it from getting any closer.


----------



## RedXCross

I went by today and seen Eric and got a prop from him. I looked at this 25' Stingray. It is an incredible boat. There is so much you can do with it. 

Ps. the trailer and Bunks are fine where they are,there will be no issues. Workmanship is awesome through and through.


----------



## Blue Fury

I wasn't doubting the design.. Just looks weird to me.


----------



## TreyP

eric, it's time for some new pictures.


----------



## clint623

TreyP said:


> eric, it's time for some new pictures.


X2 i've been missing the updates sad4sm


----------



## stxhunter23

Any updates Eric. What is the OAL of this beast from tongue of trailer to back of motor?


----------



## Biloxi24yf

I have tried to call the factory few times to get some info on this boat but can't seem to get a call back. I'm wondering how it will do running across the open gulf about 30 miles to get to the chandaleur islands?


----------



## ESCB Factory

Biloxi24yf said:


> I have tried to call the factory few times to get some info on this boat but can't seem to get a call back. I'm wondering how it will do running across the open gulf about 30 miles to get to the chandaleur islands?[/QUOT
> 
> B24YF-
> 
> Good talking with you. Sounds like you know a few things about fishing & performance boats. I am confident our 25 Stingray will impress, and we can build to suite.
> 
> Look forward to meeting with you in a few weeks.
> 
> SCB Factory


----------



## Biloxi24yf

Thanks Eric it was a pleasure and I'm looking forward to meeting you and seeing if my thoughts can come together


----------



## porkchoplc

I think I saw Eric at Buccee's on 96 during Mothers Day....

I was star struck.


----------



## ESCB Factory

350SCi


----------



## porkchoplc

****. wonder how long it'll be until we see one of those seven marine 557 motors on the back.


----------



## Biloxi24yf

I am wondering if the yamaha f350 will hang back there?


----------



## mirage98

I am wondering if I can convince the wife on the 350sci...


----------



## Durtjunkee

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM! Someone is getting my dream boat!


----------



## Dgeddings

Eric I never saw an email from you, if you haven't had a chance yet it's no big deal but if you did send it I never saw it come through


----------



## ESCB Factory

Mounting Hardware & Pulling Wire. On the down hill side now...


----------



## patwilson

350 HP and the raised console... Man what a kick azzzz set up! I thought the Recon was my dream boat but I'm thinking I may change my thinking. Very nice!


----------



## tailchaser22

It will be interesting to see what the performance on this boat will be. Might have to start thinking about an upgrade! Really nice as always.


----------



## clint623

Do y'all have any idea of how fast it's gonna run? I'm thinkin it'll push 85, am I right?


----------



## [email protected]

clint623 said:


> Do y'all have any idea of how fast it's gonna run? I'm thinkin it'll push 85, am I right?


Not even close, with the raised console it will probably run low 70's


----------



## clint623

[email protected] said:


> Not even close, with the raised console it will probably run low 70's


That's it? I was almost certain at LEAST 80...


----------



## Im Headed South

I'm guessing 77 lite, 73 tournament loaded. Did some research on the 350 while deciding on my last one, most hulls only saw about 3-4mph gain over the 300XS.


----------



## [email protected]

The raised console hurts top end as well as not having a sportmaster gearcase on the engine. The boat only ran 70's with the regular console and a 300 merc with a sportmaster and also I think that 350 is near 160 lbs heavier than the 300.


----------



## BaffinBayAg

I believe this engine is a 250 Pro 4-Stroke. FYI The Pro XS wins again 87 octane,130 lbs lighter, probably less expensive to the point that 2 cycle oil cost is not an issue. you would just have to want the four stroke. beautiful motor though.

*Compare Outboard Models*

Specification2.5 FourStroke3.5 FourStroke4 FourStroke5 FourStroke6 FourStroke8 FourStroke9.9 FourStroke9.9 BigFoot FourStroke9.9 ProKicker FourStroke15 FourStroke15 ProKicker FourStroke20 FourStroke25 EFI FourStroke30 EFI FourStroke40 FourStroke40 EFI FourStroke40 EFI BigFoot FourStroke50 EFI FourStroke50 EFI BigFoot FourStroke60 EFI FourStroke60 EFI BigFoot FourStroke75 EFI FourStroke75 OptiMax90 EFI FourStroke90 OptiMax115 EFI FourStroke115 OptiMax115 ProXS125 OptiMax135 OptiMax150 OptiMax150 Verado150 ProXS150 FourStroke175 Verado175 Pro XS200 OptiMax200 Verado200 Pro XS225 OptiMax225 Verado225 Pro XS225 Pro XS Torque Master250 OptiMax250 Verado250 Pro XS250 Pro FourStroke300 Verado300 Pro FourStroke2.5 FourStroke3.5 FourStroke4 FourStroke5 FourStroke6 FourStroke8 FourStroke9.9 FourStroke9.9 BigFoot FourStroke9.9 ProKicker FourStroke15 FourStroke15 ProKicker FourStroke20 FourStroke25 EFI FourStroke30 EFI FourStroke40 FourStroke40 EFI FourStroke40 EFI BigFoot FourStroke50 EFI FourStroke50 EFI BigFoot FourStroke60 EFI FourStroke60 EFI BigFoot FourStroke75 EFI FourStroke75 OptiMax90 EFI FourStroke90 OptiMax115 EFI FourStroke115 OptiMax115 ProXS125 OptiMax135 OptiMax150 OptiMax150 Verado150 ProXS150 FourStroke175 Verado175 Pro XS200 OptiMax200 Verado200 Pro XS225 OptiMax225 Verado225 Pro XS225 Pro XS Torque Master250 OptiMax250 Verado250 Pro XS250 Pro XS Torque Master300 Verado300 Pro FourStrokeAdd another Outboard Model2.5 FourStroke3.5 FourStroke4 FourStroke5 FourStroke6 FourStroke8 FourStroke9.9 FourStroke9.9 BigFoot FourStroke9.9 ProKicker FourStroke15 FourStroke15 ProKicker FourStroke20 FourStroke25 EFI FourStroke30 EFI FourStroke40 FourStroke40 EFI FourStroke40 EFI BigFoot FourStroke50 EFI FourStroke50 EFI BigFoot FourStroke60 EFI FourStroke60 EFI BigFoot FourStroke75 EFI FourStroke75 OptiMax90 EFI FourStroke90 OptiMax115 EFI FourStroke115 OptiMax115 ProXS125 OptiMax135 OptiMax150 OptiMax150 Verado150 ProXS150 FourStroke175 Verado175 Pro XS200 OptiMax200 Verado200 Pro XS225 OptiMax225 Verado225 Pro XS225 Pro XS Torque Master250 OptiMax250 Verado250 Pro XS300 Verado300 Pro FourStrokeLearn MoreRemoveLearn MoreRemoveHP/Kw @ Prop250 / 186250 / 184Full throttle RPM5800-64005500-6000Cylinder ConfigurationInline 6 24-valve direct acting double overhead cam (DOHC)V-6 (60 degree vee)Displacement (L / CID)2.6 / 1583.0 / 185Air InductionSupercharged with charge air cooling and electronic boost pressure control-Fuel Induction SystemSequential multi-port electronic fuel injection (EFI)2-Stage Direct Fuel Injection (DFI)IgnitionNoneNoneAlternator Amp70 amp / 882 watt (Belt-Driven)60 amp / 756 watt (Belt-Driven)StartingSmart Start ElectricGearcase Ratio4.8" (1.85:1)1.75:1SteeringElectro-hydraulic power steeringBig Tiller Compatible
RemoteRecommended OilMercury Verado Oil 25W-50Mercury OptiMax / DFI Outboard Oil TC-W3Fuel Ethanol Tolerance92 octane recommended; 87 octane compatible (up to 10% ethanol)87 octane compatible (up to 10% ethanol)Engine Protection Operator Warning SystemSmartCraft Engine GuardianSmartCraft Engine GuardianCompatible with Smartcraft Digital TechnologyYesYesShaft LengthL - 20 in (508 mm)
XL - 25 in (635 mm)L - 20 in (508 mm)Dry Weight * Lightest model available635lbs / 288kg505lbs / 229kg


----------



## BaffinBayAg

sorry! the preview showed it just like the comparison on the mercury website


----------



## shooks

porkchoplc said:


> ****. wonder how long it'll be until we see one of those seven marine 557 motors on the back.


43 hp short. I see twin Mercury 300 PRO XS soon.


----------



## [email protected]

Its a 350 SCI Verado. Have to go to Mercury Racing's website to get info on it.


----------



## BaffinBayAg

OOPS! My mistake. I saw the red stripes and thought it was a Pro 4-Stroke> Just one on a new other cat boat and have that image burned in my head. Now that I think of it, 350 sci may have been mentioned earlier in the thread


----------



## ESCB Factory

Im Headed South said:


> I'm guessing 77 lite, 73 tournament loaded. Did some research on the 350 while deciding on my last one, most hulls only saw about 3-4mph gain over the 300XS.


Perf gains of 3-4 mph is about right, as we see 3-5 mph gains when moving from 250hp to 300hp.

The Riser Box option can knock off 3-6 mph.

The second 25' was pulled from mold today. It's getting a 350SCi, rear deck rod locker, no riser. We may test a Sportmaster on that rig.

SCB Factory


----------



## BaffinBayAg

....Just saw one.....


----------



## yellowskeeter

That is sweet!


----------



## dbujnoch

*I want the third one!!*

Wait......let's rephrase that.....I NEED the third one!


----------



## Biloxi24yf

You might be behind me. I am getting some great lay out ideas Eric and I hope that you agree on some of the changes I want to make. I have had a few yellowfins in the last four years and I might jump ship if we can put our heads together. See you in about 12 more days


----------



## grosbc

*Trim Tabs*

Will the trim tabs touch the water at planing speeds? They look like they're mounted several inches above the boat bottom, but I'm not sure if water fills that area while running.


----------



## mirage98

I have number four.... mWUAHAHAHA! It's not three...but it's not five either


----------



## TreyP

mirage98 said:


> I have number four.... mWUAHAHAHA! It's not three...but it's not five either [/QUOT
> 
> BELIEVE IT OR NOT IT FEELS GOOD TO BE NUMBER 2.


----------



## mirage98

TreyP said:


> mirage98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have number four.... mWUAHAHAHA! It's not three...but it's not five either [/QUOT
> 
> BELIEVE IT OR NOT IT FEELS GOOD TO BE NUMBER 2.
> 
> 
> 
> I figured I'd let a few guiena pigs go a ahead to work out any bugs and give me an opportunity to steal some ideas
> 
> Congrats on hull #2!!
Click to expand...


----------



## TreyP

mirage98 said:


> TreyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figured I'd let a few guiena pigs go a ahead to work out any bugs and give me an opportunity to steal some ideas
> 
> Congrats on hull #2!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S THE STORY OF MY LIFE, IN FRONT OF THE LINE, BUT BEHIND THE CURVE.
Click to expand...


----------



## Take'emGator

Hey Trey i got one you can drive lol oh wait you already did


----------



## ESCB Factory

Coming together.


----------



## Kyle 1974

How big is the fuel tank?


----------



## rvd

Looks great Eric!


----------



## stxhunter23

Only one word needed awesome and I want one


----------



## ESCB Factory

Standard in hull tank is 67 gal. 
This boat also has 27 gal auxiliary tank in Riser Box, for long runs through the Land Cut & beyond.


----------



## fattyflattie

I'm really digging that console layout. Looks well thought out, even more than usual.


----------



## spooze

Saw a few stingrays in Rockport today. Great looking boats


----------



## Kyle 1974

scb factory said:


> Standard in hull tank is 67 gal.
> This boat also has 27 gal auxiliary tank in Riser Box, for long runs through the Land Cut & beyond.


Ah. I saw that one in the riser box and was thinking it looked awfully small. I'm liking it.

With that riser box it pretty much solved the question I had about storage up front.


----------



## Take'emGator

Damnit that boat is sick looking, another great job Eric


----------



## Gamblinhand

Come on guys------------button it up and take it out for a stats ride!! Whats the ETC? I gotta know the numbers on that set up.


----------



## ESCB Factory

close...


----------



## tailchaser22

What a tease...........................LOL!


----------



## clint623

tailchaser22 said:


> What a tease...........................LOL!


X2..... Not cool lol


----------



## Tail'in around

My lunch just fell out of my mouth, thats a sick looking ride.


----------



## mikethetiger55

That is one sick boat! Can't wait to see it on the water.


----------



## ESCB Factory

*SCB 25' Stingray - Pics*

SCB 25' Stingray
Riser Box w/ Extra Livewell/Cooler
Front Rod Lockers (x2)
Fuel Capacity - 94 Gal (67 Gal Main Tank & 27 Gal Aux Tank)
GPS/Spunder - Raymarine E97
Audio - Fusion IP600, WetSounds (4) 6.5", 10" Sub, Syn4 Amp
Power Pole Blade 8' (x2)
Batteries - Optima Blue Top (x5)
Mercury Racing Verado 350 SCi
Prop - Bravo One XS 26"
Fuel Load as Tested - 50 gal
Static Draft - ~14"

The 25 handles loads well, eats up the chop, very easy to drive at all speeds.
Still learning and playing w props. Seeing WOT of 65-66 MPH w/ Bravo One XS 26".

SCB Factory


----------



## tailchaser22

Very nice and congrats on the next "big thing"!


----------



## Shortmag71

That is one sick SOB, Im sorry I mean SCB. Awesome boat, great job.


----------



## skeeter77346

Super job Eric! Let us know once you break in that 350...


----------



## Biloxi24yf

Yea call me when I can come sea trial one


----------



## ReelWork

scb factory said:


> The 25 handles loads well, eats up the chop, very easy to drive at all speeds.
> Still learning and playing w props. *Seeing WOT of 65-66 MPH w/ Bravo One XS 26".
> *
> SCB Factory


Really Sweet boat but quite surprised WOT isn't higher especially after seeing 70 MPH with the 300XS. Granted 65-66 is not slow, guess I expected this setup would be hitting the same low-mid 70's as the 300 with the possibility of upper 70's to 80 MPH after hanging the Verado Racing 350 off the back.

Either way, the stats/capacities on this boat are impressive!


----------



## Poon Chaser

Eric... dude... you're killing me 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## clint623

ReelWork said:


> Really Sweet boat but quite surprised WOT isn't higher especially after seeing 70 MPH with the 300XS. Granted 65-66 is not slow, guess I expected this setup would be hitting the same low-mid 70's as the 300 with the possibility of upper 70's to 80 MPH after hanging the Verado Racing 350 off the back.
> 
> Either way, the stats/capacities on this boat are impressive!


I was told that it's cause of the raised center console that it doesn't get higher. (WOT)

Clint


----------



## ESCB Factory

ReelWork said:


> Really Sweet boat but quite surprised WOT isn't higher especially after seeing 70 MPH with the 300XS. Granted 65-66 is not slow, guess I expected this setup would be hitting the same low-mid 70's as the 300 with the possibility of upper 70's to 80 MPH after hanging the Verado Racing 350 off the back.
> 
> Either way, the stats/capacities on this boat are impressive!


We have added an easy 400#'s of options to the boat. The Riser Box alone adds apx 100#. 
During test runs w 300XS the boat was much lighter and ran 66-73 (5-1 people).

It seems the 350 handles the added Rigging weight well.


----------



## Take'emGator

Also your comparing a 4 stroke to a 2 stroke, a 2 stroke will turn the RPMS but a 4 stroke will still run with a heavier load in My opinion


----------



## ReelWork

scb factory said:


> We have added an easy 400#'s of options to the boat. The Riser Box alone adds apx 100#.
> During test runs w 300XS the boat was much lighter and ran 66-73 (5-1 people).
> 
> It seems the 350 handles the added Rigging weight well.


Cool... :cheers:


----------



## ESCB Factory

Perf update:
Ran Bravo One XS 24", spinning 6400+ @ 68-69. (Oh yeah, w wife & kids onboard.) 

Very cool rig.

SCB Factory


----------



## Biloxi24yf

Glad to see rpms came up now you are getting that 350 where she likes to run.


----------



## ReelWork

scb factory said:


> Perf update:
> Ran Bravo One XS 24", spinning 6400+ @ 68-69. (Oh yeah, w wife & kids onboard.)
> 
> Very cool rig.
> 
> SCB Factory


That sounds a little more like it... :dance:

Really thinking I should try out the Bravo One on my rig.


----------



## fattyflattie

scb factory said:


> Perf update:
> Ran Bravo One XS 24", spinning 6400+ @ 68-69. (Oh yeah, w wife & kids onboard.)
> 
> Very cool rig.
> 
> SCB Factory


How much fuel during that run?


----------



## porkchoplc

I think I saw this sitting at the shop on Sat/Sun.


----------



## ESCB Factory

fattyflattie said:


> How much fuel during that run?


40-50 gal


----------



## crowsox

94 gallon tank? dear sweet baby jesus!


----------



## OffshoreChris

That would be one hell of a guides boat. Great work.


----------



## Gamblinhand

Simmons Custom Bullet........................Thats what it looks like to me, just sittin in the water. 
NICE!!!!!!


----------



## clint623

Is there alot of bow rise when you take off?


----------



## Justin_Smithey

Sweet looking boat, Maybe one day i'll hit the lotto


----------



## Swamp Root

Sweet Rig! I bet Trey is going to love it!!


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD

Wow.......beautiful boat!


----------



## Biloxi24yf

Any news on this boat


----------



## yellowskeeter

Sweet ride for sure. I know this boat is built for bays, but how do you think/or know it will handle the bigger stuff like nearshore ? I really like the lay out, especially the bigger space for family and kids as this is where I think a lot of these tx flat's boats lack, and why many people with families that have kids have made the boat decisions they have made. Very nice!


----------



## ReelWork

yellowskeeter said:


> Sweet ride for sure. I know this boat is built for bays, but how do you think/or know it will handle the bigger stuff like nearshore ?* I really like the lay out, especially the bigger space for family and kids as this is where I think a lot of these tx flat's boats lack, and why many people with families that have kids have made the boat decisions they have made. *Very nice!


Spot on... Very happy with my selection but like you, wonder why the issue of family isn't a bigger priority.


----------



## Durtjunkee

ReelWork said:


> Spot on... Very happy with my selection but like you, wonder why the issue of family isn't a bigger priority.


That's what Blue Wave boats are for...:slimer:


----------



## goodwood

maybe this boat is made for the serious tournament angler.


----------



## younggun55

goodwood said:


> maybe this boat is made for the serious tournament angler.


Serious tournament angler fishing out of a 25' boat with 2 people?sad3sm


----------



## goodwood

younggun55 said:


> Serious tournament angler fishing out of a 25' boat with 2 people?sad3sm


don't know much if any at all about tournament fishing and who knows what the exact intended purpose of this boat is but it obviously hits speeds that most other boats can only come close to plus carry any and all gear safely. so I'm assuming it's a tournament boat with shallow and possibly rough water capabilities.

I'm not taking a family member 70+mph on the water no matter how safe it is.

If a customer/guide wanted more seating I'm sure SCB would have no problems installing it.

it's almost like complaining how a race car doesn't have rear seats.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Well I do not know any serious tournament anglers that have a family or kids. They both must not mix. On the serious side, this boat looks like it could be the best of all worlds put together in a great offering. I cant tell you the amount of shallow running boats I saw in POC during the holidays that had raised consoles with 6+ people and it looked like they all where hanging on to dear life.


----------



## flatsmaster14

yellowskeeter said:


> Sweet ride for sure. I know this boat is built for bays, but how do you think/or know it will handle the bigger stuff like nearshore ? I really like the lay out, especially the bigger space for family and kids as this is where I think a lot of these tx flat's boats lack, and why many people with families that have kids have made the boat decisions they have made. Very nice!


Flats boats are for fishing, blue waves are for family.


----------



## goodwood

if porche can produce a suv then I'm sure scb can make one for the fam.


----------



## flatsmaster14

goodwood said:


> if porche can produce a suv then I'm sure scb can make one for the fam.


I'm sure Eric will put all kinds of seats for your family, kinda like putting a baby seat in a race car


----------



## shooks

My wife and I have no kids so my next SCB might be a 25ft with a baby cat on the bow like the big off shore boats.


----------



## fattyflattie

I love these threads. They never fail to bring about the lolz. What, 3 posters have ridden in this beast and it's already the greatest tourney boat ever and owns the nearshore and flats. Did I miss the big water demo vid promised earlier in the thread?

Can't believe it's not upper 70's. Really, it's 25' with 90+ gallons of fuel. 

SCB's are bad a** but can't beat physics. Seems alot faster with 1 person, as expected , how about real world #'s? Leave the 1 person, 1/2 tank, and ET at home. 

Likening to a porche? Seriously?

What boats cant accommodate 6 people? Since when are jump seats required to be a family boat? 

Bring it back to earth people, bad a** boat, will not be end all be all by any means.


----------



## Durtjunkee

fattyflattie said:


> I love these threads. They never fail to bring about the lolz. What, 3 posters have ridden in this beast and it's already the greatest tourney boat ever and owns the nearshore and flats. Did I miss the big water demo vid promised earlier in the thread?
> 
> Can't believe it's not upper 70's. Really, it's 25' with 90+ gallons of fuel.
> 
> SCB's are bad a** but can't beat physics. Seems alot faster with 1 person, as expected , how about real world #'s? Leave the 1 person, 1/2 tank, and ET at home.
> 
> Likening to a porche? Seriously?
> 
> What boats cant accommodate 6 people? Since when are jump seats required to be a family boat?
> 
> Bring it back to earth people, bad a** boat, will not be end all be all by any means.


^^^^X2^^^^^


----------



## polecat

Daaamm Fatty, You got something against SCB since apparently you never set foot in one...Why do you need 90 gallons of fuel when fishing unless you are staying at floater for three weeks. 45 gallons is more than enough for several days especially when you are getting the fuel mileage SCBs get. You are starting to look like an idiot...


----------



## fattyflattie

polecat said:


> Daaamm Fatty, You got something against SCB since apparently you never set foot in one...Why do you need 90 gallons of fuel when fishing unless you are staying at floater for three weeks. 45 gallons is more than enough for several days especially when you are getting the fuel mileage SCBs get. You are starting to look like an idiot...


Polecat, since reading comprehension obviously isnt your thing, the 90 gallon tank I was referring to is the 25' with the riser, 350, that is in the last few pages with, 94 gallons of fuel capacity. But I'm the idiot.

I know how much fuel it takes to fish for a few days.

Dont have anything against them, and have said as much in this thread, again, the reading comprehension issue. I have more of an issue with their homer owners trying to justify their purchases by claiming they do everything but fly. And I mean literally fly, as in an airplane.


----------



## OffshoreChris

polecat said:


> Daaamm Fatty, You got something against SCB since apparently you never set foot in one...Why do you need 90 gallons of fuel when fishing unless you are staying at floater for three weeks. 45 gallons is more than enough for several days especially when you are getting the fuel mileage SCBs get. You are starting to look like an idiot...


You are going to burn a lot more than just 45gal of fuel in this particular 25. With the riser deck and that 350 hanging on the back , fishing the Land Cut/Mansfield in this boat you are def going to burn at least 50-60gal. Just in a normal Stingray with a 300XS I burn a hair short of 60gal just fishing the Cut. My .02


----------



## Lonestar21

Any updates on the boat Eric. Would love to see some more pics. Any future plans for a 300 verado pro


----------



## Biloxi24yf

When are we going to see the second one Eric? I still have to try to get over there and check out what the boat will cost to lay it out like I want. I would like to see the next one if you have a completion date yet.


----------



## ESCB Factory

25' #2 is in Rigging, and about a week out from completion.

Ill post up pics.


----------



## Biloxi24yf

When is it due for delivery? I get off on the 11th and would like to check it out.


----------



## RedXCross

Would this be Trey's boat, if it is he owes me a Ride!!:dance:



scb factory said:


> 25' #2 is in Rigging, and about a week out from completion.
> 
> Ill post up pics.


----------



## TreyP

Biloxi24yf said:


> When is it due for delivery? I get off on the 11th and would like to check it out.


You may have to stop in Port Arthur to see it after July 10


----------



## Biloxi24yf

Port arthur is a lot closer for me to come anyways I will be giving you a call if you don't mind. I have worked out of sabine pass for years on that big yellow a frame.


----------



## Take'emGator

Sorry guys i'll probably be the first to see it considering i live right down the street from him, we gonna run side by side and i'll make a video and post soon so you can see it in action.


----------



## S Mac

Re: Ran Bravo One XS 24", spinning 6400+ @ 68-69. (Oh yeah, w wife & kids onboard.)

18+% slip in a tunnel with a 24 XS???


----------



## Trunxx

yellowskeeter said:


> I really like these boats and think that you are on the correct track. I still really wish someone would make a model that was more family friendly. By that I mean an interior something like that of a skeeter zx 24 bay, the new pictures of the 25 contender and put it together In hull like this one that will be capable of bay and near shore/offshore trips as well as pulling the kids on the wakeboard and tube. I think nice flip down seats on the rear deck that hide when folded down, comfortable seating for 6 or so people and take in to consideration kids , finished interior with gel coat and non skid surfaces and it would definitely make go a strong choice for some. Does not have to be a speed demon, but definitely run strong and be able to handle the shallows as well as the deep waters. Really be a boat that is secure enough when we have our family on board, but still a strong contender when ripping across the bay with two people chasing the flats.


I couldn't agree more that these boats would be perfect if they were a little more versatile for family and cruising.


----------



## Pintabo

It's alive!!!!! A thread over two years old has come back to life somehow


----------

